# Why isn't Halloween a Federal Holiday?



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

I just asked this in another thread but I am very curious about this I mean you would think that it would at this point. Anyway I would love to hear everyone's opinion on this! Thanks


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Because too many religious groups protest it, and they all donate large amounts of money to politicians. It's a way to keep the whack jobs happy, free of charge.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't imagine my union fighting to get us paid holiday rate for Halloween! I wouldn't mind at all, but a police union and the city fighting about it? Ha, ha, ha! The union Prez could be dressed in a Batman suit and the city rep would be in a joker constume for the debate. Lol!

They all just don't Halloween as seriously as we all do. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Because the federal government already gives 10 holidays. People have to work sometime.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Spooky1, could you imagine all the different holidays people would come up with!!! I vote for "celebrate your next breat day"!! That'll keep us going year round twenty four hours a day til we croak!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I does not commemorate any occasion revolving around Christianity nor does it memorialize a historically significant event or person(s). I am not saying I agree with this concept but the 10 "national" holidays fall into one of the two catagories.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

jaege said:


> I does not commemorate any occasion revolving around Christianity nor does it memorialize a historically significant event or person(s). I am not saying I agree with this concept but the 10 "national" holidays fall into one of the two catagories.


It actually is "All Hallow's Eve" the night before All Saints Day, so technically there is a religious connection. I doubt most Christians even realize that though.

I don't think it's an important or "serious" enough holiday to give a day off for. It's just a fun day for most people, so I doubt anyone would be fighting too hard to make it a federal holiday. There'd be no political gain to do it either.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm closing this thread because of the "No political discussions or content." and "No religious discussions or content." forum rules.

I will however point you to an older thread. Maybe you can help there.

Halloween -an official holiday


----------

